

11 Common Interview Questions That Are Actually Illegal - davidsmith8900
http://msn.careerbuilder.com/Article/MSN-3503-Interviewing-11-common-interview-questions-that-are-actually-illegal/?SiteId=cbmsn43503&sc_extcmp=JS_3503_advice

======
byoung2
I know that these questions are illegal, but what penalties are there for
violations?

~~~
projct
This may be of interest, but IANAL.
[http://castle.eiu.edu/alsb/Archives/JELLvol12/You%20Can't%20...](http://castle.eiu.edu/alsb/Archives/JELLvol12/You%20Can't%20Ask%20That%20final%20edit.pdf)

